# Suche Gaming Laptop bis 1000€



## H3is3nb3rg (16. Juli 2016)

*Suche Gaming Laptop bis 1000€*

Suche einen Gaming Laptop, mit dem ich Spiele wie The elderscrolls online, skyrim, gta und diverse in dieser Richtung spielen kann..Kenne mich 0 aus :/...zusätzlich würde ich gerne wissen ob es Sinn macht einen günstigeren Gebrauchten zu kaufen...Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2016)

ich würde mich zuerst fragen, ob du denn WIRKLICH einen Laptop zum Spielen brauchst. Denn PCs kann man - wenn man zu Hause nicht so viel Platz hat - auch sehr kompakt zusammenstellen, und dann bekommst du für zB 600€ was besseres als bei einem Notebook für 1000€. Hast du denn derzeit einen PC?

Und falls du doch unbedingt einen Laptop BRAUCHST, zb für Beruf: MUSST du auch mobil spielen können? Denn du könntest auch einen vorhandenen PC für 400-500€ aufrüsten, wenn du eh nur zu Hause spielst, und für 500€ einen Laptop kaufen, der halt für Spiele nicht taugt. Einen bestehenden PC mit 400-500€ aufzurüsten würde aber halt mehr Spieleleistung als bei einem 1000€-Laptop ergeben. 


Wenn es trotz aller Dinge ein Laptop sein soll: muss der eher klein sein, oder wäre auch 17 Zoll noch okay? Soll Windows dabei sein? 

Das hier zB würde eine Grafikkarte haben, die die beste bis 1000€ ist MSI GL62-6QFi58S2FD Gaming Notebook, 15,6" Full-HD Display, Intel Core i5-6300HQ, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, GTX960M, FreeDOS, bei notebooksbilliger.de  dazu ein Core i5 und eine SSD mit 256GB, und Windows mit dabei - wenn Dir 256GB reichen, wäre das Notebook okay. Eine GTX 960m ist aber bei weitem nicht so stark wie eine normale GTX 960 für Desktop-PCs. Ein PC mit nem core i5 und einer GTX 960 könnte an - nur als Vergleich - für 700€ zusammenstellen, und der wäre dann eben auch merkbar schneller. 


Wegen der gebrauchten: schwer zu sagen, das hängt sehr davon ab, was du da finden kannst. Eine vergleichbare Karte zu 960m wäre zB eine GTX 770m, oder eine bessere Karte wäre dann die 870m oder 780m. Wenn du da jetzt so ein Notebook gebraucht finden kannst für 600-700€, wäre das je nach sonstiger Ausstattung auch okay.


----------



## Shorty484 (17. Juli 2016)

Laptops haben halt den Nachteil, das man sie nicht aufrüsten kann. Ich würde mir auch überlegen ob ich 1000 € für ein Gerät ausgebe, auf dem Spiele in einem oder zwei Jahren nicht mehr laufen, weil die Anforderungen der Spiele gestiegen sind. Laptop ist halt nur sinnvoll, wenn Du ständig unterwegs bist und da nicht aufs Spielen verzichten willst.

Wenn es nur mit Platzproblemen zusammen hängt, ein normaler PC kann auch an einen Fernseher angeschlossen werden, um den Monitor zu sparen. Und für Maus und Tastatur findet sich ein Plätzchen zum verstauen.


----------



## NotebookRat (18. Juni 2017)

Wir können dir dieses Notebook echt empfehelen :
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...PUG26&linkId=550961b7edb0edf6bd92b9eaa1776eb6


----------

